# They come from a land downunder! =P Meet my rats!



## Wubbz (May 21, 2011)

Ok, so as promised, here are the pictures of my lovely ratties.

Boys:

Leroy and Chuckles are called "patchwork double rex", which is the closed we have to hairless here in Aus. Chuckles is a Fawn berkshire, and Leroy is an Agouti self.



















Chitty Chitty is my Black hooded lightning blazed, and Bang Bang is my Agouti hooded wedge blazed. Both have standard fur, but Bang Bang's is super soft! He's also a very strange Agouti, as he's very washed out in appearance and looks more like a blue or mink than an agouti sometimes.



















Gizmo is my (Australian) Blue berkshire headspot single rex. He's the derpiest pile of smoosh ever, and sometimes I wonder if he's a little more "special" than the other rats. I love him to pieces and he's so soft!










Bomi is a PEW silk. I don't know if you guys have silk rats, but their fur is a bit longer and has a wet, silk-like appearance and feel to it. He's a sweet little boy and is so tiny! He's over a year old and is smaller than most of my girls.









Colby is a Champagne berkshire standard boy. He's ridiculously soft for some unknown reason, too. When he was a little younger, he developed an inner ear infection and had to be on baytril and doxy to clear it up, but it's left him with a permanent head tilt which he manages quite well with.









Dip belongs to my partner, while most of the others are ones we've adopted together. He's a lovely old boy at nearly 2yrs, and is a black hooded rex (not to mention a fatty!










Rascal is from a friend of ours in Queensland (as is Chuckles and Leroy). He's a Black hooded spotted split-cap downunder. I'm not sure if you have Downunder there, either, but they have a sort of hood or spots on their belly, too.










And now for my girls!

First up is Emily. She's my sweet glob of lovely and I can never tell people enough how wonderful she is. She's an Argente (ruby eyed mink agouti) berkshire.










Next up we have my trio of trouble. These three are sisters and they are all spectacularly nice rats. My whole group of girls are the nicest I've ever met.
So, here's Tink. She is just like her mama (Emily is their mum) and looks just like her too! She was the little runty baby and I've alwas had a soft spot for her goofy face. Tink is a fawn berkshire rex. 









This is Tweedle Dee, a silverfawn berkshire. She's the adventurous one who always has to try to escape from the cage (along with Tink) whenever a door is opened.









Phoebe is a Champagne self rex. She's a pretty little thing and a real sweetheart. She's quieter than her sisters but still loves to run a muck!










And last but not least, is Cookie Monster (AKA Cookies and Cream). She's a Spotty BEW (mismarked BEW), and she melts my heart with her sweet face. She's a real snuggler now she's starting to get older, but is also the main hammock chewer in the cage! *glare*










And here's my facebook cover photo, featuring Emily.


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Love all of your photos- they are all adorable.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Very cute  Love the pics


----------



## Doysia (Jun 27, 2013)

Such cute rats! I haven't seen some of those varieties before. 
Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

They're all adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

They are so cute!! You have so many rats! How do you do it? I thought I was over run with 8. I used to have double Rex/ patchwork rats. One was a blue and she would have patches of thin curly hair like yours and then loose it every two weeks and get it back in different spots every two weeks. my other one was a boy and he had a thin coat of hair almost all the time but he would shed the large outer hairs all the time they would just grow back. They were very fun rats to have. Unfortunately they didn't live very long  like maybe a year at the most. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

They are all adorable 

No, we don't have silk. However we have what's called Satin. They have longer and thinner guard hairs that gives them a glossy look, and their whiskers also droop down. I would show you a picture of my Satin boy Storm (RIP) but most of the good pictures I have of him are from when he lost most of his hair (he suffered from a thyroid issue).

We actually do have down-unders. I think what happened was someone in the UK was able to import them in, then they got imported to the US. They're not common though, as only a few breeders are working with them.

Bang Bang reminds me of a chinchilla rat. Which is odd cause I don't know if Australia has Chinchillas and Chinchillas are rare to begin with.  (http://ratvarieties.com/type/chinchilla/). He could also be a heavily silvered Black or Agouti. Which would probably make more sense, especially since your blazes over there are almost always caused by Variegated and not the high white genes.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

YES! They are all so cute, and some are very unusual. All of your girls look absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.  Can't wait to hear more about this gang.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Great photos and absolutely beautiful rats! Leroy and Chuckles are so precious.


----------



## Wubbz (May 21, 2011)

poodlecrazy1 said:


> They are so cute!! You have so many rats! How do you do it? I thought I was over run with 8. I used to have double Rex/ patchwork rats. One was a blue and she would have patches of thin curly hair like yours and then loose it every two weeks and get it back in different spots every two weeks. my other one was a boy and he had a thin coat of hair almost all the time but he would shed the large outer hairs all the time they would just grow back. They were very fun rats to have. Unfortunately they didn't live very long  like maybe a year at the most. Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha sometimes I struggle with the number. See, when I was in South Australia where I lived originally, I had 14 on my own! I'm pretty sure I was absolutely crazy back then. When I moved in with my girlfriend, she had 13 other own, so we had two Ferret Kingdoms (you guys call them an explorer I think) with 27 rats! That's just insanity but we did make do. We'd spend hours in their room playing with them while they freeranged int gender groups. Many of our rats were old, and we've lost quite a few in the past year and a bit. We certainly don't want tot add more for a while until we have maybe just a few left. It's very expensive in vet treatment to care for so many.


----------



## Wubbz (May 21, 2011)

LightningWolf said:


> They are all adorable No, we don't have silk. However we have what's called Satin. They have longer and thinner guard hairs that gives them a glossy look, and their whiskers also droop down. I would show you a picture of my Satin boy Storm (RIP) but most of the good pictures I have of him are from when he lost most of his hair (he suffered from a thyroid issue).We actually do have down-unders. I think what happened was someone in the UK was able to import them in, then they got imported to the US. They're not common though, as only a few breeders are working with them.Bang Bang reminds me of a chinchilla rat. Which is odd cause I don't know if Australia has Chinchillas and. Chinchillas are rare to begin with.  (http://ratvarieties.com/type/chinchilla/). He could also be a heavily silvered Black or Agouti. Which would probably make more sense, especially since your blazes over thereare almost always caused by Variegated and not the high white genes.


 Interesting to know! Im quite fascinated by overseas rats and their differences. I would love to feel velveteen one day!Your patchy guys sounded just like mine! They're so funny and adorable in their ugliness.Bang Bang would have to be an agouti, as we don't have Chinchilla here. I am unsure if it would be silvering as he's been this colour his whole life. He's a real mind bender in our rat community and many a discussion has been had over him. The only way to find out would be to breed him but I'm not giving him up or breeding him myself.Also, you are right, we don't really have high white here either, which is fortunate for us!


----------



## Wubbz (May 21, 2011)

My paragraphing doesn't seem to work from my phone.


----------

